# What is this 6 steps rule?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

On a new bathroom we are putting in a basement, it will have 2 doors to enter it from opposite sides. Electrician says it won't need 2 light switches, only one by just one door because the other door is within 6 steps of each other.

I can't find this in the NEC.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Who doesn't want the 2nd switch. If I was the HO I know for sure I would want a switch at each door.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> On a new bathroom we are putting in a basement, it will have 2 doors to enter it from opposite sides. Electrician says it won't need 2 light switches, only one by just one door because the other door is within 6 steps of each other.
> 
> I can't find this in the NEC.


 
Nothing in the NEC about this. Your electrician is lazy or cheap.


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

I say it's hogwash just by the fact that he said "6 steps". When have you ever seen anything in the code book measure in "steps". If he had said 6 feet then I would be more apt to believe him but again I don't know what the actual code says either. 

Other than that, I agree with Leo, I would want 2 switches and if the electrician told me it was a change order because it was above and beyond the code requirements, I would tell him if he only wants to build to code he can go to work for the builder down the street but if he wants to do it right he can continue to work for me.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Install a 3-way switch at each door, then anyone can turn on or off at any time, at either side (w/o walking to the other). :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Can't yet prove it, but I have always understood that there had to be a switch within 4' inside of the entrance to a room. Don't want to walk through a dark room to find a switch somewhere. Does that equate to 6 steps? Dunno.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

IMHO, the electrician is an idiot..if you want a switch by the toilet so you can drop a deuce in darkness ~ no problem...sign here, I'll get right on it...BTW, would you like it "decora" style and/or dimmable?




OGStilts said:


> ... I would tell him if he only wants to build to code he can go to work for the builder down the street but if he wants to do it right he can continue to work for me.


:blink:

No mention of money...just code minimum and someone's option of what is "right"?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

The electrician is actually right.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Mike(VA) said:


> Can't yet prove it, but I have always understood that there had to be a switch within 4' inside of the entrance to a room. Don't want to walk through a dark room to find a switch somewhere. Does that equate to 6 steps? Dunno.



NEC does not state where a switch must be located...you could have them ALL in the garage.

Not necessarily a good idea...but if that's where the customer wants them...sign here, I'll get right on it...BTW, would you like it "decora" style and/or dimmable?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> The electrician is actually right.


Is there an amendment to support your stance?


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> On a new bathroom we are putting in a basement, it will have 2 doors to enter it from opposite sides. Electrician says it won't need 2 light switches, only one by just one door because the other door is within 6 steps of each other.
> 
> I can't find this in the NEC.


 whose steps mine or a midgets ,a while back there was a local code about 3 ways on stairways with less than 6 steps but i dont think it was nec i might be wrong


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> Your electrician is lazy or cheap.


*Lazy.* Even I who does them so little I forget which wire goes where and and has to figure it out each time wouldnt do some stupid 6 step rule.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

ampman said:


> whose steps mine or a midgets ,a while back there was a local code about 3 ways on stairways with less than 6 steps but i dont think it was nec i might be wrong





2008 NEC said:


> 210.70(A)(2)(c)
> Where one or more lighting outlet(s) are installed
> for interior stairways, there shall be a wall switch at each
> floor level, and landing level that includes an entryway, to
> ...


:whistling


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Celtic said:


> :whistling


 then i'am not loosing my mind thanks celtic


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

You guys really don't know about the 6 step rule? 

Hint the bathroom is in the middle of open rooms in the basement.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Celtic said:


> NEC does not state where a switch must be located...you could have them ALL in the garage.
> 
> Not necessarily a good idea...but if that's where the customer wants them...sign here, I'll get right on it...BTW, would you like it "decora" style and/or dimmable?


THIS is the correct answer. 
The NEC does not even say the switch must be in the same room, let alone require 3-ways. 

_*210.70 Lighting Outlets Required.
(1) Habitable Rooms.* At least one wall switch–controlled lighting outlet shall be installed in every habitable room and bathroom.
_ 

Stairways are a different story, as show by the code section quoted in the previous post #13.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Six risers, steps, same thing. 

I'll bet that's what your electrician was thinking.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Magnettica said:


> Six risers, steps, same thing.
> 
> I'll bet that's what your electrician was thinking.


I think so too. 
Pretty weird misinterpretation though huh?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> THIS is the correct answer.
> The NEC does not even say the switch must be in the same room, let alone require 3-ways.......


Very few electricians even know of this rule, let alone understand it.

According to 210.70, I only need one switch per floor of a dwelling.

So this would be legal:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Okay, you basterds still have me confused, is a switch by each door required by the NEC or not.

Yes, It's going to have 2 switches because... well we don't need to say why, we all know why.

But what I want to know is, is he right or not? 

As for the 6 steps, that's what he said, but I'm pretty sure he meant 6 feet.

Rory, what the hell do you know that you gleefully holding back?

Yes, bathroom in a basement, one doorway from a bedroom, other doorway on oposite wall to a 'room' that leads to the stairs up. The room is 66 inches wide.

This ain't about what's smart to do or what's good design, it's about is there a code that says this or not?

Waz up????

(and don't anybody start bring up $300 for a steam shower lights either):2guns:


----------

